# CL ad puppy in stockton, CA



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Golden Retriever Puppy

Does not look like a GR to me?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It doesn't to me either.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of folks get golden retrievers mixed up with golden/yellow LABRADOR retrievers..... I think that's maybe the case here, he looks like a lab cross pup maybe. Cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anybody notified the rescue societies? Hate to see him put up for sale on CL.


----------

